# PECL-Redis for PHP71



## basbebe (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello!

I'm kind of lost while I'm trying to install the new PECL-Redis on my PHP 7.1 installation.

I'm using Synth on my base system to build Packages for my jails.
I have jails with different apps running different PHP versions (php56, php70, soon also php71).

Until recently it was fairly easy by simply building php54-redis and php70-redis.
But now when I want to install pecl-redis inside my jail, it tries to uninstall php70 and install php56.

I already changed the php default version to php71 in the base system but synth won't rebuild pecl-redis and it didn't change anything.

What am I missing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2017)

I haven't used Synth myself but if I recall correctly Synth has its own make.conf and ignores the system's /etc/make.conf. I'm sure the documentation mentions this.


----------



## basbebe (Mar 1, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I haven't used Synth myself but if I recall correctly Synth has its own make.conf and ignores the system's /etc/make.conf. I'm sure the documentation mentions this.


Thanks for clarifying this.
I hadn't mention this but I used Synth's own make.conf.
Some PECL packages (like APCu) got rebuilt but redis didn't


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm a little confused why it tries to pull in PHP 5.4 though, the default PHP version was set to 5.6 quite some time ago. If the dependencies would revert to the default I would have expected to see PHP 5.6, not 5.4. Perhaps you're overruling it? How old is the ports tree?


----------



## basbebe (Mar 1, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I'm a little confused why it tries to pull in PHP 5.4 though, the default PHP version was set to 5.6 quite some time ago. If the dependencies would revert to the default I would have expected to see PHP 5.6, not 5.4. Perhaps you're overruling it? How old is the ports tree?


Oh I'm sorry!
It was trying to install php 5.6 of course. My mistake. Editing OP accordingly.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2017)

Ah, yes. That makes more sense now. As I said, I don't use Synth myself, but I do use poudriere. It allows for multiple make.conf files that are "stacked" depending on which jail and/or ports tree you use. Perhaps Synth has a similar feature and you've inadvertently overruled one setting with another?


----------



## basbebe (Mar 1, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Ah, yes. That makes more sense now. As I said, I don't use Synth myself, but I do use poudriere. It allows for multiple make.conf files that are "stacked" depending on which jail and/or ports tree you use. Perhaps Synth has a similar feature and you've inadvertently overruled one setting with another?


Not that I knew of…


----------



## basbebe (Apr 11, 2017)

Any news here?


----------

